# feeding little piranha's



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if there any frozen foods slightly larger than brine shrimp that I can feed my small piranha's.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds were babies, I fed them regular tropical fish flakes and frozen cubes of blood worm, and they loved it (and prospered!)


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah bloodworms are always a bonus....and mayb some shrim pellets....etc.... :smile:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they have been eating brine shrimp just fine,but im looking for a larger food to feed them


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What about cichlid pellets?

~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Pellets works just fine. I feed them Hikari food stick, the ones for aros, and they would all nibble it up just fine. It will soften once it soaks up some water.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i feed my baby red with frozen little cube of bloodworm, artemia and daphnies, and flakes for discus, my adult was fed with that and they grow very fast !!!!! in 5 month : 3 cm =>16 cm
I feed all my piranhas, baby or not with frozen fish like "cabillaud", in little cube for baby


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds got a little bigger, I just started cutting up frozen smelt in small pieces, and offered that to the youngens: succes guaranteed!!!
Also, you could slice and dice a couple of salad or jumbo shrimps to have him acquainted with that...


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

To see if they are big enough to eat shrimp, do the following test.

1) stick your pinky in the water and wiggle it slowly.
2) wait 5 minutes.
3) if pinky still there, your Ps are not big enough to eat shrimp. Else, then they are.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> What about cichlid pellets?
> 
> ~Dj


 Crushed yes, I used to feed mine this. Just about anything given to large piranhas can be minced for juvis.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> When my reds were babies, I fed them regular tropical fish flakes and frozen cubes of blood worm, and they loved it (and prospered!)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

cool thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best thing I use to feed frys or babies were freeze dried brine and/or bloodworms. you can break them in smaller sizes to feed even the tiniest pinch. I've had folks in aww about how huge the frys become juvi's in a short period of time.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

If you take krill and crush it between your fingers it will be the same size as flakes and will float on the surface...I would try that as well.Just an idea...my smaller red loves it.


----------

